# Loganators big ass bulk journal



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Time to start a fresh now , as the title says this will be my bulk journal , starting natty at 15st 2 will run a little hcg and ghrp-6 for next couple of months then will be kicking things up a notch until im 14 weeks out from next years Universe then I will start my cut cycle and see what we are left with .......

Hope you find this interesting as I will be honest about all usage throughout the journal

Loganator

A few starter pics taken today


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

loganator said:


> Time to start a fresh now , as the title says this will be my bulk journal , starting natty at 15st 2 will run a little hcg and ghrp-6 for next couple of months then will be kicking things up a notch until im 14 weeks out from next years Universe then I will start my cut cycle and see what we are left with .......
> 
> Hope you find this interesting as I will be honest about all usage throughout the journal
> 
> Loganator


Suuuuubbed...good luck


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Here we go.....


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Subbed as always


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok first session of this journal ,

International chest day so lets go with the flow lol......

Inc db press

Warm up set with 50's

12 x 70's

10 x 90's

17 x 130's

11 x 140's

Drop sets 6 x 90's 8 x 70's

Flat bench

12 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

6 x 140 kg

Drop sets 6 x 100 kg 8 x 60kg

Peck deck

X 4 sets of 12 working down to full stack on last set with x 3 drop sets and strict partial reps getting that extra inch of squeeze on each partial.

Didn't break any pb's but was happy since I have only trained a handfull of times in the last month due to illness and the loss of my biggest supporter my nan ,

Time to get motivated now and get back into a good routine with some proper jackbit going down my neck .....

Loganator


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ah just got back from holiday and thought i had missed the start, Enjoyed reading the last journal mate, all the best with this and im sure next years universe will be yours :thumb:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tank!

Will follow :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

IN!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In you total unit


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Evening folks nice to see the usual suspects and some new faces subbed to the new journo , I will keep it factual and try to make it interesting ......

Will be ordering some ghrp-6 this week from purepeptides after seeing good reviews on here from knowledgable guys , will run 100mg x3 pd with my pct for the next couple of months at least .....

My idea is to eat big and clean and train hard and hopefully maintain if not grab a little size before going on cycle .

I have never ran ghrp-6 alone but funds dictate available resources so we will see what happens with a high cal reasonably clean diet and some hard work !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sore today , feels good .....

Back day today plenty of pulls and rows on the menu , should be sore all over by the end of this week


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed again for a fellow wigan yon mon!


----------



## shane87 (May 25, 2009)

Lets smash this bulk pal and bring on the uni.lightweight babyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Subbed in to this bad boy!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Todays back session with @shane87

Wide hammer grip latt pulls behind neck

X 5 sets working down to stack plus 10kg new pb* prob as I never normally do this exercise first but fancied a change up

Did 4 sets of drop set off the heavy set up 2 blocks at a time with 3 or 4 assisted strict reps per drop set

Latt pulldown machine x 4 sets of 12

working down to 100kg on last set with assisted reps to finish

Bent over close grip rows with handle on one end of olympic bar

X 5 sets of 10 x 40, 60, 80, 100 and 120kg

Super sets of seated hammer grip rows on machine finishing on stack and close grip pullovers strict with moderate weight x sets of 10 on each

Got a good pump and felt pretty tired but good ,

Motivation slowly returning now , only one way back .....

Hard work time !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Chest day tomorrow and @shane87 is under strict instruction to send me all manner of abusive texts to motivate me to get a full week in this week as I have been a bit low and lacking motivation

If you didn't know already my mum is doing a half marathon next week for the christie hospital in memory of my nan who we lost to ovarian cancer on the 1st of this month ......

Here is a link to her charity sponsorship page if you wish to help out sponsor or share the link on your face book or twitter http://www.justgiving.com/Mary-Cornes/


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed to this!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Subbed to this!


Welcome !


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Subbed......should be an interesting read. Are you going to be all about the training or including diet and gear in the whole mix?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

johnyboy said:


> Subbed......should be an interesting read. Are you going to be all about the training or including diet and gear in the whole mix?


Will be as factual as possible mate , pct atm for at least a couple of months with plenty of clean cals and hard work


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

loganator said:


> Will be as factual as possible mate , pct atm for at least a couple of months with plenty of clean cals and hard work


Will you be able to give a rough idea of how your diet is gonna look over this period?!


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Will you be having a set diet m8 or just eating as much as poss?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Will you be able to give a rough idea of how your diet is gonna look over this period?!


White meat/ fish red meat pasta , rice , spuds , the ocassional chinese and choclate gataeu lol


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok my ass is out of bed and will be going to the gym soon , new week , new effort to get my head focused


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

J_boyd85 said:


> Will you be having a set diet m8 or just eating as much as poss?


Going to try to eat as much decent stuff as poss Joe , no weighing stuff will just go with my appetite and the mirror and scales , would really like to hit 17 st before I diet next year


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

You should get down for that sesh joe mate , be good to see you


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

loganator said:


> Going to try to eat as much decent stuff as poss Joe , no weighing stuff will just go with my appetite and the mirror and scales , would really like to hit 17 st before I diet next year


Cool Il prob sit next year out possibly nwest 2015 see how the gains go will av catch up soon


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Subbed mate, how comes you're going for this bulk natty AAS wise? Do you not blast and cruise?

Looking fcking huge in the pics by the way mate.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Subbed mate, how comes you're going for this bulk natty AAS wise? Do you not blast and cruise?
> 
> Looking fcking huge in the pics by the way mate.


I like to have a break mate and a good clean out , may want kids on day lol plus good for you and I dont mind training natty for a bit , seems I get good gains after q good break


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

loganator said:


> I like to have a break mate and a good clean out , may want kids on day lol plus good for you and I dont mind training natty for a bit , seems I get good gains after q good break


Fair play mate, I tend to cruise on the minimum amount of test possible, usually 1ml test every 14 days then go back on a blast after 10-12 weeks but I may leave the cruise longer this time.

You gonna be using growth at all or is it purely just peptides?


----------



## The Regiment (Oct 7, 2013)

Subbed mate, good luck and enjoy it!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate, I tend to cruise on the minimum amount of test possible, usually 1ml test every 14 days then go back on a blast after 10-12 weeks but I may leave the cruise longer this time.
> 
> You gonna be using growth at all or is it purely just peptides?


Peps mate purely down to cost


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Chest done , good start to the week @shane87 pushing me again , exactly what I needed

Flat bench.

12 x 60

12 x 100

13 x 140 new pb* get the fk in there , got an aggressive set out as a little annoyed with myself for having time off gym

4 x 160 then drop sets 4 x 140 inc assisted , 5 x 100 , 8 x 60

Heineken press ( incline tapered press machine )

10 x 20 kg ps

10 x 30 kg ps

7 x 40 kg ps

6 x 40 kg ps , drop sets 5 x 30kg , 5 x 20kg and 10 x 10 kg ps , sounds lightweight but the heineken press hits parts other presses cannot reach , esp as a second exercise

peck deck

10 x 14 blocks

10 x 16

10 x 18

10 x 20 inc partials all done mega strict with no throw technique all slow squeezed reps and partials ,

drop sets up 4 blocks at a time for 4 sets with strict partial reps on each drop set

Single arm triceps on cables across the body with underhand grip x 4 sets for a bit of an extra bonus on tri's

Kicking my own ass back into routine this week and a good start made today .....was done in after first 8 sets as you should be on chest imo

Loganator


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

loganator said:


> Chest done , good start to the week @shane87 pushing me again , exactly what I needed
> 
> Flat bench.
> 
> ...


Smashing PB's on PCT and a longish lay off. Amazing stuff Carl!!!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Smashing PB's on PCT and a longish lay off. Amazing stuff Carl!!!


Tbh mate on the weeks were I only trained 2 or 3 days I always still did chest , plus I was still training after the couple of weeks I had off with the flu then just had another week off when we lost nan ......

Also tbh mate I hit my pb at 140kg but was 4 short of my pb on the next set at 160kg and didnt go near my pb on the heineken press or peck deck but happy enough still all being considered ........like I said it was an aggressive set , sometimes I dig deep on one set and suffer on the next but thats what its about innit ? .....total burnout !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

In (better late than never)


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> In (better late than never)


Welcome back mate , good to see you :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Morning folks, did Back yesterday but only trained late so didn't get chance to update , got an appointment this morning so will update this avo or tonight after legs .....

Have a good day chaps !

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry for the late updates , had some stuff to sort ,

If its any consolation my back is still sore from tues lol .....

Decided to go oldscool basics for tuesdays sesh , good old bodyweight 

Warmed up with a few sets of lightweight wide grip pulldowns

Wide grip chins x 4 sets of 10 , first 2 sets were quite comfortable last 2 sets were an effort after about 7th rep

Hammer grip pullups x 4 sets of 8 , again latter sets were a struggle on last few reps but a while since I have done chins so quite happy for first session

Wide hammer grip pulldowns behind neck

X 4 sets of 10 with working sets at about 3/4's of stack and x 3 drop sets up 3 blocks at a time

Seated hammer grip rows on machine

X 4 sets of 10 finishing on stack

Close grip pullovers x 4 sets of moderate weight slow and strict movement

Dead lift

4 x 10 x 80kg

Forearms were pumped from previous exercises and grip was gone , had to split some sets as I had no lifting straps with me so just went through motions and will wear wraps , increase weight and do sooner on next sesh as will be inc deds from now on ......may throw them in with hams when im back in full beast mode ......

Logs


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Did shoulders today with @shane87

Seated db press

12 x 50's

12 x 70's

10 x 90's

10 x 130's

9 x 130's inc 3 assisted reps ,

Drop sets of 5 reps with 90's , 70's 50's, went slow strict and deep on all reps getting focused on quality over quantity

Smith machine press

10 x 60 kg

8 x 100 kg

7 x 100 kg

Drop.sets 6 x 60kg , 10 x 40 kg all reps strict bar to chest and full lockout on press

Rear delts on pivot frame

12 x 30kg ps

12 x 45 kg ps

12 x 60 kg ps

12 x 60 kg ps

Wide grip upright rows to chest strict with ez bar

X 4 sets of 10 mod weight

Good sesh good pump but felt a little gassed on drop sets may have picked up lurgy from gym or just an off day ....still happy enough

Loganator


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Presuming those DB's are in LB's!! If not then you gotta me strongest on here, haha. 

Great strength even in LB's of course.

What's the Pivot frame?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Presuming those DB's are in LB's!! If not then you gotta me strongest on here, haha.
> 
> Great strength even in LB's of course.
> 
> What's the Pivot frame?


Lol , yes mate the db's are in lbs , got up to the 140's when on last cycle but happy with 130's off cycle and really concentrating on form , depth , control etc ....

Here is a vid of the pivoting frame I use for rear delt ........


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

just seen this

will follow along


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

loganator said:


> Lol , yes mate the db's are in lbs , got up to the 140's when on last cycle but happy with 130's off cycle and really concentrating on form , depth , control etc ....
> 
> Here is a vid of the pivoting frame I use for rear delt ........


Ah, I like that machine, never seen one in a gym before tho.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Ah, I like that machine, never seen one in a gym before tho.


One of big H's contraptions , don't know what to call half the stuff in there lol , just gonna say contraption from now on I think ha !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> just seen this
> 
> will follow along


Welcome mate


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

loganator said:


> One of big H's contraptions , don't know what to call half the stuff in there lol , just gonna say contraption from now on I think ha !


Would make writing up workouts easier...

Todays detail:

-Did 40 sets of 8 reps on various contraptions

Done!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Missed a couple of days last week due to picking up a bug babysitting for the missisis little niece , got a sore throat followed by a bit of ear ache and now my hearing feels like im underwater , gonna visit the quacks tomorrow and hopefully get back to the gym too


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

loganator said:


> Missed a couple of days last week due to picking up a bug babysitting for the missisis little niece , got a sore throat followed by a bit of ear ache and now my hearing feels like im underwater , gonna visit the quacks tomorrow and hopefully get back to the gym too


Hope you're feeling better soon big guy!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

yesterdays chaest session with @shane87

inc db press

12 x 50's

12 x 70's

12 x 90's

18 x 130's

10 x 140's

drop set 7 x 90's, 7 x 70's

flat bench

12 x 60 kg

10 x 100kg

7 x 140 kg

drop set 6 x 100kg , 8 x 60 kg plus 5 negative loads

peck deck x 4 sets of 10 slow reps for max burn working down to full stack with slow partials and drop sets with partials

heineken torture incline tapered press contraption

x 4 sets

10 x 20kg p side

10 x 30kg p side

8 x 30 kg p side

drop sets 7 x 20kg p side , 10 x 10kg p side including a couple of helper reps as completely burned out and never done the heineken as a finisher as weight and reps show

started hcg last friday and strength seems to be consistent plus gained a couple of pounds

didn't train today had stuff on but will be in tomoz doing back with shane if he hasn't done it today s


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Why did you choose the GHRP-6 rather than GHRP-2? Why not also with mod GRF?

In by the way to follow your progress. I've always kind of followed from a distance on your previous log.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Subbed, this'll be interesting


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Why did you choose the GHRP-6 rather than GHRP-2? Why not also with mod GRF?
> 
> In by the way to follow your progress. I've always kind of followed from a distance on your previous log.


simply beacause of the appetite boost for bulking , no mod atm because of the cost mate , pounds for pounds really ...not started ghrp yet btw will order this week from pure


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Subbed, this'll be interesting


welcome mate , nice tat


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

yesterdays back session with @shane87 .....

wide grip chins 4 sets of 10

close reverse grip chins 2 sets of 8 ......felt really awkward as my wrists felt stiff and turned out prob cos i havent done them for years and my latts force my arms out ...prob won't include these again simply because of the discomfort but had to try them

hammer grip chins

2 sets of 10

2 sets of 8

bent over db rows

10 x 90lbs

10 x 130lbs

10 x 150lbs

10 x 200lbs surprised myself with the 200's and was gonna give them a miss but shane insisted i could do them and was right again lol ....thats what a good training partner is all about

deadlifts

10 x 100kg

10 x 140 kg

stopped at this point with a twinge in the front of my quads but will keep doing them on future sessions

wide hammer grip latt pulldowns

4 sets of 10 working to near enough stack

4 sets of 10 close grip pullovers to mod weight slow and strict

felt a bit tired after this one tbh , prob because not used to the chins and the fact i just got over a bug and it's affected my ears im half deaf and not been sleeping with ear ache ....still feeling a bit low and not getting the usual relief from stress that i normally get from a good sesh like that but not time to give up i know its just a combination of things and events and will keep pushing and get back in full swing soon i hope

loganator


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good sesh Carl, keep at it mate, you'll have the massive endorphins flying post sessions again in no time.

I'm going to start adding in Wide Grip pull ups again now weight coming back down, 4 x 10 reps will be a mega struggle tho!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Good sesh Carl, keep at it mate, you'll have the massive endorphins flying post sessions again in no time.
> 
> I'm going to start adding in Wide Grip pull ups again now weight coming back down, 4 x 10 reps will be a mega struggle tho!


i'm going to try to keep them in whilst bulking so added them now bfore i get too heavy lol ....i was doing sets of 30 last year when dieted to under 14 st easy peasy ...i'm going back to basics and think that you should be the master of your own bodyweight even when bulked ....we will see how far i can go with that theaory when th lbs pile on but am hoping it will work out well if i keep doing them


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Im in this guy looks awesome


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

loganator said:


> i'm going to try to keep them in whilst bulking so added them now bfore i get too heavy lol ....i was doing sets of 30 last year when dieted to under 14 st easy peasy ...i'm going back to basics and think that you should be the master of your own bodyweight even when bulked ....we will see how far i can go with that theaory when th lbs pile on but am hoping it will work out well if i keep doing them


30 is insane. I got upto sets of 10, with first set weighted but that is it. Weighed about 95kg at the time.

I'm at 102.5kg at the moment, was 112kg 6 weeks ago, but coming off nicely.

Eastern European dude in old gym, was a monster (not sure weight but heavy) and used to throw 3 plates on belt and do them.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Have u got any diets posted up anywhere mate

Would be keen to see ur daily intake on train days and non train days what u consume

Out of interest what weight are u at atm


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Have u got any diets posted up anywhere mate
> 
> Would be keen to see ur daily intake on train days and non train days what u consume
> 
> Out of interest what weight are u at atm


don't have any diets posted sorry mate , i pretty much play it by ear until the last couple of weeks then i start weighing things when i deplete or carb up for a comp ....weighing about 15.7 atm but not long since last diet ....was 16.10 ish at peak of last bulk and 14st bang on at the brit finals this year and think that was prob my best condition to date ...see pic below , i'm the second one from left hand side


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

shoulders today with shane at catts

smith machine press

12 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 120kg inc 3 helpers

4 x 140kg inc 2 helpers

drop set 6 x 100kg , 10 x 60kg again i was thinking about 2 sets of 120kg instead of going for 140 but as usual shane threw it on and told me to get it done so i did

hammer grip machine press x 4 sets working up to stack for 10 then drop sets

arnold db press

10 x 30's

10 x 50's

10 x 55's

10 x 55's you dont need a lot of weight with this exercise imo esp when its a finisher for press , weights speak for themselves

rear laterals on harry's contraption pivotinf frame thingy as shown in vid in previous shoulder log

10 x 30 kg p side

10 x 45 kg p side

10 x 60 kg p side .....didnt do a 4th set as i got the same niggle in the front of mt right quad as i did doing the deadlifts on this weeks back session , leg day tomorrow so i hope this is not going to give me grief !

latt raises

10 x 25's

10 x 30's

10 x 35's

drop sets 8 x 30's, 8 x 25's , 12 x 15's

wide grip upright rows on smith machine

10 x bar

10 x 50 kg

10 x 50 kg

10 x 50 kg didn't go any higher as first weighted set felt like plenty and had to force a few reps on last 2 sets

felt much better mentaly after todays sesh than i did on wednesdays back sesh , glad to be getting the bug again and feeling better about training after all the recent events putting me on my ****

Im back !!!!!

it's Friday again .....have a great weekend folks !!!

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Im in this guy looks awesome


How come they call you dazarms lol !

Only kidding mate them guns look huge


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

That's a great weight in the Arnie DB press mate! I struggle with 15! lol. I find them harder when you don't twist the hands, but the strain in the shoulder can be harsh at times. Great workout!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Yesterdays chest session with shane

Flat bench

20 x 60kg

12 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

7 x 140 kg

Drop sets 7 x 100 inc assisted reps , 7 x 100 , 10 x 60 .....

Last working set of 140 kg and drop sets were performed slow with negative load type reps for all reps , burned like hell lol .....

Heineken press

10 x 20 kg p side

10 x 30 kg pside

10 x 40 kg p side

8 x 40 kg p side

Drop sets 6 x 30kg , 6 x 20kg , 10 x 10 kg all done slow press negatives style

Inc flys

15 x 40's

15 x 50 's

15 x 55's

15 x 55's all done slow and controlled with no tricep involvement

Did 4 sets of straight bar curls as a bicep bonus

Getting the bug again now and slowly bouncing back and enjoying things a bit more

Loganator


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

its a bit late but iam in bro !!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Did legs today for the first time in 6 weeks as I have had a niggly knee , its not quite right but decided to see if it would ease off after some work .

4 x 10 leg ext to warm up , felt knee twinging but pushed on

Squats

10 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

10 x 160 kg , .....didn't go mad on weight as I want to see how my knee is tomorrow although my knee felt a little stiff between sets I felt no pain whatsoever when squatting so they are back on the menu but I may warm up with lightweight squats rather than leg ext next week as squatting doesnt seem to bother my knee at all 

Leg press

12 x 180kg

12 x 240 kg

12 x 290 kg

8 x 340kg

knee felt a little tight but not too bad , think I will do better next time by not agravating it with leg ext but I will know tomorrow if I need physio or not

4 sets alternate stance calf raises to finish , 30 reps per set

Really glad to have got a leg session in , just hope i'm not back to square 1 in the morning , if it kicks off there is always the witch doctor , I mean physio lol , I use a guy that is really good but hurts like hell , he should need a licence for his thumbs they are fking lethal but he gets results and was ricky hattons physio for a long time .

Loganator


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Strong benching again mate, liking the "bicep bonus" thrown in for good measure!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

sadman said:


> its a bit late but iam in bro !!!! :thumbup1:


Welcome mate ;-)


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Strong benching again mate, liking the "bicep bonus" thrown in for good measure!


Cheers pal , not quite back into full swing yet but me.and shane are debating on if we should go back to having a day devoted on just arms or if its over training as we do a full session for back and another for chest where tri's and bi's are getting hit hard anyways .....it may just be that we throw the odd set in here and there and do a five day week instead of 6 allowing for more repair time


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

loganator said:


> Yesterdays chest session with shane
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> ...


I pulled my chest today had to cut workout short hate when get a twinge hopefully no damage done


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

J_boyd85 said:


> I pulled my chest today had to cut workout short hate when get a twinge hopefully no damage done


Thing is mate at least you had the sense to back off before you did proper damage ........my knee feels ok today legs are a little bit sore , think training has actually helped


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

loganator said:


> Thing is mate at least you had the sense to back off before you did proper damage ........my knee feels ok today legs are a little bit sore , think training has actually helped


No bruising today luckily enough


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

loganator said:


> Cheers pal , not quite back into full swing yet but me.and shane are debating on if we should go back to having a day devoted on just arms or if its over training as we do a full session for back and another for chest where tri's and bi's are getting hit hard anyways .....it may just be that we throw the odd set in here and there and do a five day week instead of 6 allowing for more repair time


I'm currently hitting tri's after chest and biceps after back (2 exercises for each) but also doing a separate session where I just train Bi's/Tri's/Forearms. Bi's and Forearms responding well to it, think too much for Tri's tho as hit hard on Chest and Shoulder day. Dedicated abs session makes up workout number 6.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Todays back session , trained on my jones as shane is on overtime ......

4 sets of 10 wide grip chins , slow full reps , concentrated on getting my chin over the bar then did some partials on the last 2 sets after the 10

Hammer grip chins 4 sets of 8 plus partials .....really felt the partial reps , think I will be sore tomorrow

Ded lifts

10 x 60 kg

10 x 100 kg

10 x 140 kg

7 x 140kg all sets done strict without touching bar to floor for constant tension ....really makes a difference in difficulty imo ....didnt get any niggles in the front of my leg as I did last week so im happy with that and will start to build up weight over next few weeks

Wide hammer grip pulldowns behind neck

X 4 sets of 10 working down to near enough stack

Close grip pullovers super setted with tricep pushdowns for a tricep bonus x 4 sets of 10 on each

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

db press

15 x 50's

12 x 70's

12 x 90's

15 x 120's

12 x 120's

drop sets 7 x 90's , 7 x 70's , 10 x 50's ......normally use 130's for the working sets but some clumsy git at the gym dropped one and broke it

wide grip seated press

x 4 sets of 10 working down to full stack and back up with 4 drop sets

Arnold seated db press

10 x 30's

10 x 40's

10 x 50's

10 x 50's inc assisted reps

drop sets 9 x 35's 10 x 20's ......this is a real burner for a finisher on press , i'm liking it a lot recently

rear delt on the cables

10 x 20kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 35 kg drop sets of x 10 reps back down to 20kg

wide grip upright rows on the smith machine

10 x 60kg

10 x 70 kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80 kg

super setted with x 4 sets of preacher curls on the machine .......thought it would be a good burn on the biceps as the wide grip uprights already hit bicep

got a good burn and a good pump and deffo feel like I have got the bug again , good to have shane there who has single handed dragged me through the **** days and kept me moving

loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

feeling a bit ruff today , turned out last night for the first time in ages and got in at 5am this morning , had a top night but glad I don't normally go out as i'm not enjoying feeling this ruff ha


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Watchin i'm a celeb , how bad are joey essex's barbie doll legs lol !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

loganator said:


> Watchin i'm a celeb , how bad are joey essex's barbie doll legs lol !


Never mind him, what's all this crying about!! Matthew will need a pacemaker soon lol


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Never mind him, what's all this crying about!! Matthew will need a pacemaker soon lol


I think joey is gonna get bombarded with tasks actually , he is will either surprise us all or fold up when he realises its him getting picked for every challenge ....must admitt im looking forward to seeing him eat b0ll0xks lol :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

loganator said:


> I think joey is gonna get bombarded with tasks actually , he is will either surprise us all or fold up when he realises its him getting picked for every challenge ....must admitt im looking forward to seeing him eat b0ll0xks lol :lol:


Lol, who isn't mate...as long as he doesn't get into "confrentate" he'll be fine :thumb:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

todays chest sesh with @shane87

started with flat bench

15 x 60kg

12 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

7 x 140kg

drop sets 7 x 100kg , 7 x 60kg ......did last working set and all drop sets very slow controlled press like negative loads on way down with every rep , mind to muscle ......shane broke his pb on his first working set at 140kg for 15 , 13 clean reps matched my pb , well in mate !

Heineken press

10 x 20kg p side

10 x 30kg pside

10 x 40kg p side

7 x 40 kg pside

drop sets 6 x 30kg , 6 x 20 kg , 10 x 10 kg all sets and drop sets done mind to muscle negatives style

peck deck

x 4 sets of 10 working down to nearly full stack all strict and 4 sets of drop set inc strict partials

x 4 sets of 10 preacher curls bicep bonus , working to 10 blocks on stack 50kg I think then drop sets with plenty of assisted reps back up the stack

another good sesh , good pump , good burn lads of working reps and plenty of grunt all the way through , well enjoying training again now deffo got the bug back !

loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Time for joey essex to eat balls soon haha !


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

and he'll eat some penis too


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

tom42021 said:


> and he'll eat some penis too


Surprised me tbh........bet it ends up joey and mathew again


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

loganator said:


> Surprised me tbh........bet it ends up joey and mathew again


your right it is them two ...

im in you absolute man beast ,, bit late but subbed !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

loganator said:


> todays chest sesh with @shane87
> 
> started with flat bench
> 
> ...


Google is not being a friend mate...what is the Heineken press?

Did you see at the end of the task, Matthew shook Joeys hand with the hand he spat all over!! lol!...dirty f*cker!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Google is not being a friend mate...what is the Heineken press?
> 
> Did you see at the end of the task, Matthew shook Joeys hand with the hand he spat all over!! lol!...dirty f*cker!


Lol , the Heineken press is our nickname for the tapered incline press machine in catts gym mate .... I call it the heineken because it hits parts that other machines cannot reach as per the heineken beer advert ...... I will post a vid for you , it is mega strict and isolating and you dont need a lot of weight on it , its not good for the ego but very good for the upper chest as it removes the tricep involvment at the top half of the press


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

@lee85 this is the heineken press mate


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

tom42021 said:


> your right it is them two ...
> 
> im in you absolute man beast ,, bit late but subbed !!!


Welcome mate , glad to have you aboard :beer:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

John Andrew said:


> Awesome stuff! Motivation is the little monster in your head that say " I am the best! " Just follow it through to be the you can be! That way you always win! I will be interested to see some photos when you get bigger! You are not exactly tiny now!
> 
> Kindest regards, John


Here is a few from the NABBA Britain finals this year when I won my class in the Misters


----------



## The Regiment (Oct 7, 2013)

loganator said:


> @lee85 this is the heineken press mate


That looks awesome... I've also been wondering what it was but didn't get around to asking. Now I see why you do it so often!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Todays Back session

Close hammer grip chins

3 x sets of 10

2 x sets of 12 including x 3 assisted reps per set

Wide hammer grip latt pulldows

X 5 sets of 12 with 2 working sets

Working sets .....12 x stack 12 x stack plus 20kg inc a few assisted reps

Drop sets back up the stack strict with no swing with some strict assisted reps with @shane87 spotting me

Bent over dumb bell rows

10 x 100's

10 x 140's

10 x 200's

10 x 200's ......the two working sets with the 200's were a good challenge and really felt them ;-)

Wide hammer grip pulldowns behind neck

X 4 sets of 12 with working set of almost stack

Super sets of close grip pullovers and seated close grip low pulley rows high rep x 4 sets of 15 reps each ......felt sick after this finish today all credit to shane giving me a good push , felt grrrrrreaaat!!!!!!

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

The Regiment said:


> That looks awesome... I've also been wondering what it was but didn't get around to asking. Now I see why you do it so often!


Its just mega strict mate , im a big fan of application over weight although I love to train heavy at high reps I love a challenge on the torture maxhines that Harry had built at Catts gym the harder and stricter the better plus never any que for those machines lol !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Should have ghrp-6 arriving.from purepeptides in the next couple of days then the serious eating and hard work will really begin ....have heard good things and expecting good results , will keep you posted ;-)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

loganator said:


> Lol , the Heineken press is our nickname for the tapered incline press machine in catts gym mate .... I call it the heineken because it hits parts that other machines cannot reach as per the heineken beer advert ...... I will post a vid for you , it is mega strict and isolating and you dont need a lot of weight on it , its not good for the ego but very good for the upper chest as it removes the tricep involvment at the top half of the press


Lol, I see mate, well played!

Looks nice enough tbh...although, I have never seen that machine in any gym I've been in. Definitely looks like a machine you see in all gyms. Thanks for sharing the vid mate, now I'm thinking of ways to mimic that with free-weights lol!!


----------



## The Regiment (Oct 7, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Lol, I see mate, well played!
> 
> Looks nice enough tbh...although, I have never seen that machine in any gym I've been in. Definitely looks like a machine you see in all gyms. Thanks for sharing the vid mate, now I'm thinking of ways to mimic that with free-weights lol!!


Haha I'm looking for ways to build the thing!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

The Regiment said:


> Haha I'm looking for ways to build the thing!


Lol! This'll be interesting! Log the whole thing and post a video of the whole process :thumb:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol, I see mate, well played!
> 
> Looks nice enough tbh...although, I have never seen that machine in any gym I've been in. Definitely looks like a machine you see in all gyms. Thanks for sharing the vid mate, now I'm thinking of ways to mimic that with free-weights lol!!


It's just a really good movement pal , you can go mega deep and like I said the taper on the rails takes the weight off the tricep and puts it on the upper chest in the same way that inc db does but better because the taper on the guide rails makes it more strict .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Peps arrived promptly today from purepeptides next day delivery for free , will keep you posted on results


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

loganator said:


> It's just a really good movement pal , you can go mega deep and like I said the taper on the rails takes the weight off the tricep and puts it on the upper chest in the same way that inc db does but better because the taper on the guide rails makes it more strict .


Yeah you can't argue with that with the size of you mate lol


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Rest day today then legs tomoz , Oh well at least we got joey essex eating kangaroo balls and cockroaches to look forward to :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

loganator said:


> Rest day today then legs tomoz , Oh well at least we got joey essex eating kangaroo balls and cockroaches to look forward to :lol:


 :thumb: Joey's fine with balls in his mouth I would imagine. We missed last night and it never recorded :cursing:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :thumb: Joey's fine with balls in his mouth I would imagine. We missed last night and it never recorded :cursing:


It wasn't on last night cos of the footy mate , you didn't miss anything


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

loganator said:


> It wasn't on last night cos of the footy mate , you didn't miss anything


Thanks for clearing that up mate, I had no idea :thumb:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Trained shoulders today will update later......hitting legs in the morning as was out crimbo shopping all day with the missis yesterday and couldnt get to the gym


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

loganator said:


> Its just mega strict mate ,* im a big fan of application over weight* although I love to train heavy at high reps I love a challenge on the torture maxhines that Harry had built at Catts gym the harder and stricter the better plus never any que for those machines lol !


got to say that made me laugh, christ you move some weight, being able to move more is just scary


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

mark_star said:


> got to say that made me laugh, christ you move some weight, being able to move more is just scary


Lol mark I just meant I like strict machines that dont need lots of weight to break you down , I always train to full potential whilst keeping reps high but never go for one rep max


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice to see you mark_star , hope you are well mate


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Yesterdays shoulder sesh

Seated shoulder press

20 x 50's warm up

15 x 70's

12 x 90's

12 x130's

Drop sets 7 x 90's, 7 x 70's , 9 x 50's

Seated hammer grip press

4 sets of 10 with working set of stack to failure and assisted reps , with drop sets and assisted reps back up to girly weight on the stack

Latt raises on the cables

4 sets of 10 with working set of 25 kg per side and drop sets with forced reps back up the stack

Rear raises on cables

4 sets of 10 with working set of 20kg per side with drop sets and forced reps

Wide grip upright rows on smith machine

15 x 60kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 70kg

Did 4 x 10 reps bicep curls on the e z bar as a bicep bonus treat

Feeling a bit more pumped than previously prob from the ghrp from pure , early days yet and will keep you posted on my thoughts although my appetite and gastric motility has increased as expected ......going to start pre cooking high carb/protien meals from monday as I havn't really had what you would call a very clean diet up to now but had a poor rebound after my diet due to illness and stress so didn't feel the need

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

On a different note I am actually warming to joey essex on the jungle dispite acting thick as a donkeys dongler he has taken every challenge on the chin and not winged about it lol !

I really want to see that posh dude with the grey hair do some trials , think he will deffo be a srceamer , or that nrw italian dancer dude he sh/t bricks at one cockroach lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your strength is awesome dude! Especially impressed with those seated shoulder press numbers!

Carlton should do some more. He was crying after the spinny table thing lol. I thought that guy would have been well built since he was solid in the Fresh Prince.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

loganator said:


> Nice to see you mark_star , hope you are well mate


I am Carl, thankyou


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Missed legs last week due to crimbo shopping and some other stuff , think I will kick the week off with a leg sesh then try to get them in again at the end of the week uf I am repaired ...... Think I will go for some moderate weight high rep squats to break myself back in .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Easy leg session to sum up today squats and more squats

20 x bar

12 x 60 kg

10 x 100kg

5 x 140kg x 20 sets = 100 x 140kg

Felt quite easy untill 3/4 of the way through then burned top of quads and lower back , nothing.

hurrendous but felt like I had trained lol ...

....will stick with this for a couple of months and slowly increase weight on a weekly basis ......would love to get 100 x 180kg at some point.this year pretty sure I would be growing by.then lol .....may increase reps per set if it gets to easy in following weeks but am taking.it slow as its a new approach that I am not used to , will let you know how my.legs are tommorrow lol

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Feeling doms in lower back already


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Gotta love squats , got doms in calfs , hams , glutes , quads and lower back ...... Job done :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Not surprised after that session yesterday mate, looked like a great bit of variation to the usual leg session. Will give some high volume squats a go myself once I'm 100% sure the injury has healed up.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Even my traps are a bit sore strangely enough probly from unracking and reracking the bar so many times , i'm deffo hooked on squats for now as they have given a good allover workout and my knee doesn't feel too bad either


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Not surprised after that session yesterday mate, looked like a great bit of variation to the usual leg session. Will give some high volume squats a go myself once I'm 100% sure the injury has healed up.


I decided to make them my staple exercise because they felt ok on my knee which had bothered me for weeks and stopped me training...... Leg ext really kicked it off and I thought I would need physio , I wanted to do 100 x 140kg but wanted an easyish route so broke it into 20 x 5 , but 100 reps is 100 reps the doms confirm it mate , will play about with weight and reps per set as I get aclimatised to it so we will see were it goes in the next couple of months


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Todays chest sesh

Inc db press

15 x 50's

12 x 70's

12 x 90's

15 x 130's

Drop sets 11x 90's , 8 x 70's , 10 x 50' s

Seated press

X 4 sets , 2 working sets

10 x stack

10 x stack plus 20kg

Drop sets x 4 , up 2 blocks at a time , plenty of assisted reps

Peck deck

4 sets of 15 , working to near enough stack , with drop sets x 4

Did x 4 sets of preacher curls and plenty of assisted reps and drop sets for a bicep bonus

Doms are kicking in proper now from yesterdays squats but its great to be training legs again and feeling sore


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good man hitting the squats again. I've just started them again myself and legs are just getting back to normal since Friday and that wasn't heavy weights either lol


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Good man hitting the squats again. I've just started them again myself and legs are just getting back to normal since Friday and that wasn't heavy weights either lol


Think as long as you go below the knee on the way down you dont need loads of weight and your srength will come


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

loganator said:


> Think as long as you go below the knee on the way down you dont need loads of weight and your srength will come


I've been off training since March, now 5weeks back in the legs are coming along well. The only problem I have is my left ankle...going real low with a heavy weight puts too much pressure on the ankle, but as you said it'll all come back mate...also started doing hack squats, there f*cking up there with squats :thumb:

You're still doing an awesome weight for the squats for starting back!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I've been off training since March, now 5weeks back in the legs are coming along well. The only problem I have is my left ankle...going real low with a heavy weight puts too much pressure on the ankle, but as you said it'll all come back mate...also started doing hack squats, there f*cking up there with squats :thumb:
> 
> You're still doing an awesome weight for the squats for starting back!


Thanks mate I know I could go quite a bit heavier but think im better going for reps instead of big weights to safeguard my knee , plus I dont think I would be doing 100 reps plus if I went heavy atm and I want to keep going with high volume for a bit ......

Watch your knees with the hack squats , I built up to 10 x 260kg but am paying for it now


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

loganator said:


> Thanks mate I know I could go quite a bit heavier but think im better going for reps instead of big weights to safeguard my knee , plus I dont think I would be doing 100 reps plus if I went heavy atm and I want to keep going with high volume for a bit ......
> 
> Watch your knees with the hack squats , I built up to 10 x 260kg but am paying for it now


I think after reading some of Frank Zanes opinions on going heavy and how he now regrets it it changed my training. I'm not interested in going super heavy anymore. I see you've had the same problems and you really pay for it later on. My new training is great and for once I've went 5weeks without aggravating anything lol! I think you're doing the right thing, at the end of the day we need this body for the rest of our lives


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Rest day today then back in thurs, fri, sat ..... Hams and glutes are esp sore today but back and quads seem to have eased off ...... May do squats again on sat if im healed ..... Gonna have a good feed today to repair.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Trained back today with shane and took a different approach to chins doin more sets with fewer reps to equal more total clean reps and step towards totally mastering bodyweight on the straight bar chin ......

Straight bar chins

10 sets of 5 reps clean with chin over bar

2 sets of 12 reps 8 clean and 4 assisted , total 66 clean reps and 8 assisted

Bent over db rows

10 x 100's

10 x 130's

10 x 150's

10 x 200's

Wide grip pulldowns behind neck super sets with pullovers with the rope and balls x 8 sets of 15 to moderate weight ...... Next week we will kick off with hammer grip chins and the same approach of more sets to total more reps .....gained about 20 clean reps today on the wide grip chins , a good result imo , will up reps per set if andvwhen things feel easy

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Trained shoulders today with shane

Smith macine press

10 x 60kg

5 x 100kg x 3 sets

4 x 100kg x 5 sets

7 x 100kg plus drop sets 6 x 80kg , 7 x 60kg , 10 x 40kg

Again more clean reps were gained through splitting the sets down and stopping on the semi burn rep

Seated hammer grip press

X 4 sets of 10 with working sets of stack and drop sets x 3

Latt raises on the cables

10 x 15kg pr side

10 x 20 kg pr side

10 x 25 kg pr side

10 x 25 kg pr side

Rear delts on cables

10 x 20 kg

10 x 25 kg

10 x 30 kg

10 x 30 kg

Wide grip upright rows on smith machine

15 x 60 kg

15 x 80 kg x 2 sets

20 x 80 kg inc 10 forced reps

Job done sweating like a pig , got a bit of a cold and felt drained but enjoying the high set changes

Loganator


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

having just finished my shoulder session, I can appreciate just how bloody awesome yours is


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

:blush:



mark_star said:


> having just finished my shoulder session, I can appreciate just how bloody awesome yours is


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Did a photo shoot today with steve taberner "the wigan hammer" and his daughter .....All done with gladiator type theme , had a good laugh too

Here's one of the shots ......


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Bit late mucka, but in and subbed. Just seen that pic on FB brilliant pal.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Dave said:


> Bit late mucka, but in and subbed. Just seen that pic on FB brilliant pal.


Cheers big fella , had a great laugh doin the shoot , Steve is a nutter and really funny guy and world renowned champion kick boxer in his day too , hence the the nick name the wigan hammer , also the title of a book he recently published too ..... A really geniune nice guy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hows it going mate ?

Just back from dong legs :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Milky said:


> Hows it going mate ?
> 
> Just back from dong legs :thumbup1:


Hi pal , only just seen your message , all well here .... Trying a different approach to sets on an attempt to keep moving forwards whilst off cycle , seems to be working well as im constantly sore and pushing more clean reps in split sets .......

Good to see you got the bug mate , think we are in need of a sesh soon ;-)


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Todays chest sesh with @shane87

Flat bench

10 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

5 x 140kg x 4 sets

4 x 140kg x 3 sets

5 x 140 kg plus drop sets, 6 x 100kg , 10 x 60 kg

37 clean rep total ..... Moving forwards off cycle still thinking outside the box

Heineken press

No warm up

4 x 40kg pr side x 4 sets with drop sets , 6 x 30 kg pr side , 7 x 20kg or side , 8 x 10 kg pr side ......strength was compromised by doin flat bench first but will alternate next week and do heineken first

Peck deck x 4 sets of 10 moderate to heavy weight slow and strict with plenty of partials after last 2 sets

Preacher curls bicep bonus x 4 sets of 10 mega strict with 5 helper reps on last set and x 2 drop sets with x5 helper reps , got seruous burn and pump in just 4 sets ,

Job done

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

todays back sesh .....

keeping with the high set lower rep stratagy for more reps overall , seems to be working well as every body part i have hit like that has been sore 

started with chins on the hammer grip bar

x 5 sets of 6 reps

x 5 sets of 5 reps

working set of 10 reps with 4 helpers ...total 56 clean reps with full extension and contraction and chin well over the bar

hammer strength pulls , underhand grip

10 x 80 kg

10 x 120kg

10 x 120 kg

10 x 120kg with helpers on last 2 sets , all done with chest tucked into pad and no lower back involvement

bent over db rows

10 x 100lbs

10 x 130lbs

10 x 150lbs

10 x 200lbs

wide hammer grip pulldowns behind neck

x 4 sets of 12 strict to moderate weight

close grip pull overs

x 4 sets of 10 to moderate /heavy weight nice and slow strict for good contraction

deffo feel like i am moving forward again despite little weight gain thus far , feeling fuller and stamina improving again , been off cycle for around 11 weks now and tempted but am going to hang fire and get into the swing of things again ...... looking long term at the goal ahead of next years uni and still have nearly 8 months to go before i have to diet again , having a good clean out and nailing down this years gains

leg day tomorrow and will be putting another 10 kg on the bar and going for another 100 rep squat sesh at 150kg ... slowly slowly catchy monkey lol ..... have set a goal of 100 reps with 180 on the bar by august when my next diet starts

loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Another fast update for legs , more weight more squats and a few squats for good measure ....

20 x bar warm up

10 x 60 kg

10 x 100kg

21 sets x 5 reps x 150kg ......prob was 155 kg as the bar is adapted with two bars welded over the trap area as I struggle getting my arms over a normal squat bar .......

Felt it by 7 sets in and considered dropping to 3 plates a side after 10 sets then told my self I would drop it after 15 sets then got to 15 and thought fk it its only 5 more sets and stuck it out with the extra 10 kg ...... I love to kid myself that I will cheat then dont lol , gets me through the pain ........

God help my glutes , legs and back tomorrow, bring on the doms ;-)


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

loganator said:


> Another fast update for legs , more weight more squats and a few squats for good measure ....
> 
> 20 x bar warm up
> 
> ...


Awesome mate, I adding 10kg to my try on Friday too, looking forward to it sadistically...


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Awesome mate, I adding 10kg to my try on Friday too, looking forward to it sadistically...


Mate my glutes and traps are already sore but im lovin it !


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

loganator said:


> Mate my glutes and traps are already sore but im lovin it !


Traps surprised me, like 15th set they were killing, thought maybe how I holding the bar but maybe just part of the package. I hold it fairly low and tight across arms.

You should follow next weeks 20th set with 100 reps of walking lunges all the way to your car...


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Traps surprised me, like 15th set they were killing, thought maybe how I holding the bar but maybe just part of the package. I hold it fairly low and tight across arms.
> 
> You should follow next weeks 20th set with 100 reps of walking lunges all the way to your car...


Now theres an idea lol , prob would get a few looks lunging through reception past everyone sat skiving snd drinking brews lol ...... They already think im mad lol :lol:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Doms , doms , doms sore today , back sore from all the chins on tues and legs , glutes , traps and back sore from squats yesterday ,

Another high volume shoulder sesh today to add to the list , battery low so full update later

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

todays shoulder session

seated db press

15 x 50's

10 x 70's

10 x 90's

5 x130's x 10 sets ...... needed a little help in last 2 sets on reps 4 and 5 but well happy with a total of 46 clean reps with the 130's , much more than I would have done with the usual 2 working sets

seated hammer grip press x 4 sets of 10

2 working sets of stack plus drop sets with assisted reps to finish

db lat raises

15 x 15's

15 x 25's

15 x 30's

15 x 45's

drop sets 15 x 30's , 15 x 25's , 20 x 15's

a bit of a short sesh today , no upright rows as traps are already sore and it's the missisis Birthday so I cooked her a Bday tea ...... been sore from all sessions this week and very happy with the change up of training and sets , it seems to really suit me off cycle as the pump is not too hurrendous and i'm doing more volume with the same weights and feel like I am still moving forwards and building a good base for when my bulk starts properly in a few weeks time ...... think I will throw some creatine into the mix to bridge into next cycle and start the weight gains off again .

Loganator


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

21 sets, I feel sick. You bloody mad man, some day I'm going to have to try that


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

mark_star said:


> 21 sets, I feel sick. You bloody mad man, some day I'm going to have to try that


Easy really mate just bite it off and keep chewin lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha, I'll remember that then


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

sorry for the lack of updates over last couple of days ..... time for a catch up

Saturdays arm sesh , shanes elbow was playing up so we had a high rep session

up and down rack db curls x 2 sets of 90 reps with 20's , 25's , 30's ,40's , 45's ,40's ,30's ,25's, 20's

up and down stack tricep pushdowns x 2 sets of 90 reps working from 2 blocks to approx 80% of normal working set and back down

fractionated e z bar curls x 4 sets of 15 with working sets of 20kg pr side

seated overhead tricep press x 4 sets 0f 15 working down to almost stack

fast and intense , good pump and easy on shanes elbow


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Tuesdays chest session , decided on a normal set range for this week so as to keep mixing things up

inc db press

15 x 50's

12 x 70's

12 x 90's

12 x 130's ...... had to stop short in working set as I had a niggle in my left front delt so decided to take it easy

flat chest press on the machine with wide grip x 4 sets 10 working down to almost stack

x 4 sets of 12 inc fly , 30's 40's 50's 55's

an easy one as my delt was a bit painfull but seems ok now

loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

todays back session ...again switched to normal set range rather than the low rep, high set, high volume sets we have been doing for the last couple of weeks

wide hammer grip pulldowns

5 sets with 2 working sets as follows

stack for 12

stack plus 20kg for 15 plus drop sets , 10 x stack then up 2 blocks at a time for a further 3 sets ......think I matched pb on the 2 nd working set , surprising as I am still offcycle and think its down to the split set high volume training recently

wide grip rows over incline pad

10 x 45 kg

10 x 65kg

10 x 85kg

7 x 85kg

meadows rows

10 x 45kg

10 x 55kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

wide hammer grip pulldowns behind neck

x 4 sets of 10 working set of stack matched pb

close grip pullovers x 4 sets 12 to moderate weight nice and strict

leg day tomorrow and will be trying out a bit more weight and normal set range if my knee permits

loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

decided I will be going back on cycle in the next week or so and have some tren test mast from zmrc coming from a decent source .....used zmrc about 12 months ago getting ready for the Nwest and Brit 1st timers and had good results .....will also be getting a lot more serious about protein and carb intake as I intend on making the most of this offseason for the next 7 months or so , chicken, fish, red meat , pasta, rice and spuds will be the main staple of my diet with the odd bit of shovelling whatever the fk I want down my neck inbetween :lol: ..... will be continuing with the ghrp 6 and plan on eating 4 good high carb/protein meals per day


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

This weeks leg session ....

Another easy one to write up but wasn't so easy to do lol

10 x 60 kg

10 x 100 kg

10 x 10 x 145kg

10 x 10 is deffo harder than 20 x 5 , I am still sore as a boil , great result ........

Gonna try 20 x 5 x 160kg on next weeks session to see if I can handle the step up in weight via split sets


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Did shoulders yesterday bit of a messed up week , didnt get to do guns but will update later , goin gettin a tree


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thought you were ringing me !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Milky said:


> Thought you were ringing me !


oops ! will bell you now pal


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

just tried ringing you milky will try again in a bit


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

this weeks shoulder sesh

started on smith machine press but left front delt was niggling a bit so switched to latt raises to warm up first

latt raises

10 x 15 's

10 x 25's

10 x 35's

10 x 45's

10 x 45's

drop sets 15 x 35's ,25's 15's

smith machine press

10 x 60kg

7 x 100kg stopped short with shoulder niggle so went to hammer press instead

seated hammer grip machine press

x 4 sets of 10

working sets of stack and stack plus 10kg and drop sets x 4

standing reverse cable cross overs supersetted with reverse peck deck for rear delts x 4 sets of 10 each nice and strict and stopping short on return on cables to maintain tension

wide grip upright rows on sith machine x 4 sets of 15 @ 60kg

started cycle today with some leftover prop from last prep whilst I am waiting for my super test 400 to arrive ...should be swole by crimbo .....Happy Days !

Loganator


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

loganator said:


> oops ! will bell you now pal


Was asleep mate sorry..


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Milky said:


> Was asleep mate sorry..


No probs mate , will ring u in 20 mins let you wake up lol


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Hit some pb's this week sorry for lack of updates , will be back online to catch up after I take a shower and fill my face lol , thanks


----------



## The Regiment (Oct 7, 2013)

loganator said:


> Hit some pb's this week sorry for lack of updates , will be back online to catch up after I take a shower and fill my face lol , thanks


Have you got your gear yet mate? If I remember correctly you were planning to hop on cycle again this week?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

The Regiment said:


> Have you got your gear yet mate? If I remember correctly you were planning to hop on cycle again this week?


Soon mate , been using 100mg prop eod for a week now to get started , got super t400 and tri tren 200 ordered


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Bit of a hectic week last week hence ive not been online much , still managed to get a full week in at the gym tho and managed a pb weighted pullups + 15kg and managed 105 squats with 170kg last thurs and my lower back was still a bit sore from that this morning , thought I had only done 165kg at most but wayne catt big H's son told me today the adapted bar I used is roughly 30kg ! Was supposed to be doing 20 x 5 but after the first set shane suggested 10 x 10 to which I thought I had f a chance but chewed it up all the same and managed it despite needing a good shouting at from the 7th set onwards ...... Nothing else remarkable last week or on yesterdays chest session although we included pullovers and hammer grip press and did an extra 8 sets on chest ....... Also managed 240 kg today ded lifts out of the rack another pb and surprise for me as a havn't dedlifted seriously for a while ......

Have put a good half stone on in the last 10 days or so and feeling focused again now and ready to push hard for next years comps ......

Also just want to say a Happy Christmas and New Year to all my friends on here , hope you all have a great time !

Carl


----------



## The Regiment (Oct 7, 2013)

Hope everything is still going well mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

No updates so far this year!

Hope your OK and all is well mate.


----------

